# Frogs & Toads > Toads >  Toad Trapping

## buzyee

I have medium experience trapping reptiles but this will be my first attempt to catch a toad. Beyond their captive care,which I have studied up on, I am in the dark about the habits of amphibians. I want to attempt to trap a bufo alvarius and was hoping someone had a few tips. Thanks in advance!

----------


## John Clare

You're better off road cruising for them on rainy summer nights.

----------


## buzyee

Ya that would be tonight and I just returned from a 2 hour hunt...it was not a success. Oh well...hopefully monsoon season sticks around for a bit longer!

----------

